# New Sandisk Extreme card



## RGF (Nov 8, 2013)

I notice Sandisk has introduced a new Extreme CF card - package is gold. This could be old news, but wonder how fast these cards are compared to the Extreme Pro CF card (VPG-20 vs VPG-65) in a Canon 1Dx.

Thanks


----------



## F700 (Nov 10, 2013)

I believe they are the exact same model as the old one, just renewed their packaging??!
???


----------



## LookingThroughMyLens81 (Nov 10, 2013)

The newer cards are significantly faster than the last generation of Extreme Pro, but you should not see any quantifiable performance difference between them in the 1DX as these new cards are designed and optimized for newer hardware than what the 1DX is packing.


----------



## RGF (Nov 10, 2013)

Thanks. Too bad we lost rob galbraith's speed testing. Any other sites out there?


----------

